
The Coming Commodification of Life at Home - toufiqbarhamov
https://www.theatlantic.com/family/archive/2018/12/smart-home-devices-data-privacy/578425/
======
jpm_sd
Is any of this data actually valuable? Or are these just more puffed-up
business models that will fade away as the hype bubble pops?

~~~
pasbesoin
Differential pricing, for one. Figure out when you can less/least delay, and
bump pricing during that window.

I didn't face individual analysis, but I just recently paid $50 more for
something than I would have a week before, or a week after, because I needed
it _then_.

Kind of like the woman the other year who had Target figure out she was
pregnant before her own family knew: Do you want Amazon to know when you're
buying out of urgency?

(Or, having a third-party "data service" inform _all_ your possible vendors of
this?)

